# carrier iq



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

ok soo android central has a bunch of front page stories on this and what phones have it. my question is does the dinc2 have it? now i know the simple solution is too root BUT in all fairness verizon wouldn't want you to do that. this is one of the reasons a few months ago i got rid of my tbolt and verizon agreed with me, of course i got my butt reemed on here about it but whatever. i guess in my mind if these phones ship with the apk, shouldn't we have the right as customers to complain about it and request a phone that does not have it?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Short answer? No, and don't worry about it.


----------



## vaulter03 (Sep 4, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> ok soo android central has a bunch of front page stories on this and what phones have it. my question is does the dinc2 have it? now i know the simple solution is too root BUT in all fairness verizon wouldn't want you to do that. this is one of the reasons a few months ago i got rid of my tbolt and verizon agreed with me, of course i got my butt reemed on here about it but whatever. i guess in my mind if these phones ship with the apk, shouldn't we have the right as customers to complain about it and request a phone that does not have it?


According to Verizon, none of their phones have it. Even better, I've seen you on the dev forums, AOSP doesn't have it, so any AOSP based ROM will absolutely not be using it.


----------

